# Getting my pictures printed



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

So I have some images that I want to try and get printed in a large format, I have not decided on a size but would be anything 8x10 or larger.

Now I use Aperture. My question is what do I have to do in Aperture to prepare the image?

Is there a setting I need to change or set?

What format do I export to bring the file to the image process store? (I am going to try Costco for now)


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> So I have some images that I want to try and get printed in a large format, I have not decided on a size but would be anything 8x10 or larger.
> 
> Now I use Aperture. My question is what do I have to do in Aperture to prepare the image?
> 
> ...


Jpegs for sure, most print places accept that format. This also makes the file sizes smaller compared to a tif format for easier uploading.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> So I have some images that I want to try and get printed in a large format, I have not decided on a size but would be anything 8x10 or larger.
> 
> Now I use Aperture. My question is what do I have to do in Aperture to prepare the image?
> 
> ...


Just so long as the file is large enough to be printed at 8x10 at 200-300ppi the printer will handle the prints fine. As sRGB is the most universally supported profile I would make sure you have it saved with an sRGB profile.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JCCanuck said:


> Jpegs for sure, most print places accept that format. This also makes the file sizes smaller compared to a tif format for easier uploading.


Which one keeps the image with the best quality? Does it make a difference?



screature said:


> Just so long as the file is large enough to be printed at 8x10 at 200-300ppi the printer will handle the prints fine. As sRGB is the most universally supported profile I would make sure you have it saved with an sRGB profile.


As I go larger what should I keep in mind in terms of DPI? Is there some sort of rule to follow?

Thanks both for quick reply.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Start by calibrating your monitor. First make your desktop a neutral grey. To calibrate; System Prefs>Displays>Color>Calibrate. Select expert setting. Be sure to select the PC Gamma setting as this will match the set up of whoever is printing. If the desktop has a tinge of colour after calibration run the sequence again. It may take a few tries. I generally run "native" whitepoint but this can be changed if test prints are consistently too yellow or blue.

Now go through a small number of images, correct colour and density so they look good on your display. Pick your printer and have one or two printed. Hopefully they will closely match what you see on your screen. If so, you can go ahead and print more images. If not, you may either need to recalibrate the display or try a different printer.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Which one keeps the image with the best quality? Does it make a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jpeg is a lossy compressed format, tiffs in general are uncompressed... so long as the jpeg is saved at high to maximum quality (i.e. least compression) jpegs print beautifully.

I don't use Aperture so I'm not sure how it displays the information but this a basic rule of thumb in the 200-300ppi range:

5 MP = 2592 x 1944 pixels
High Quality: 10 x 13 inches
Acceptable Quality: 13 x 19 inches

4 MP = 2272 x 1704 pixels
High Quality: 9 x 12 inches
Acceptable Quality: 12 x 16 inches

*3 MP = 2048 x 1536 pixels
High Quality: 8 x 10 inches*
Acceptable Quality: 10 x 13 inches

2 MP = 1600 x 1200 pixels
High Quality: 4 x 6 inches, 5 x 7 inches
Acceptable Quality: 8 x 10 inches


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well my first attempt didn't go so well. I used Costco as it was cheap. I exported out of Aperture a couple of select pictures and with a export preset set at 300 DPI and set for export at 8x10 inches.

Well... First all the prints were cropped more than what was exported to jpg, so I don't know what the setting in the export for 8x10 does then if the printing place is going to crop it more. So I am a little confused right now. Second the pictures didn't look as bright like the colours were toned down. I used the max export quality setting.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

deleted


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Should have mentioned to tell the lab no colour or density corrections. It is quite possible for an incompetent tech to make any image worse. At least if you know they did not try to tweak things you can go on to the next lab. 

I have good success with London Drugs. However as I have limited myself to 8x10 and smaller, I am not sure if their larger prints are photo process or ink jet.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Well... First all the prints were cropped more than what was exported to jpg,


I think you'll find all the quick print places will crop your image automatically. Went through this at JC, and they couldn't understand my problem because they don't even notice, it just is because that is how the machines are set up to do it, and they can't change it (although you can request no colour correction). You'll probably have to go to a custom lab.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

I used Aperture to order some 8x10 and 5x7 prints from Apple. Extremely easy from within Aperture. Came in the mail a few days later. Also used same service to make a photo book as a gift for Christmas. Very pleased with the result. 
iPhoto, Aperture: Ordering prints of different images and sizes on a single order
Apple - Aperture - Print Products

I've fussed with trying to make my own prints in the past. This alternative is just so easy. 

It's important to provide them with a photo that has a resolution greater than necessary for the size of print, so don't send edited versions, just the original size from the camera. The software warns if you pick an image with insufficient specs.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

rgray said:


> Duh!? You get what you pay for.......


I guess. I glad I didn't pay more if it was going to cropped.



eMacMan said:


> Should have mentioned to tell the lab no colour or density corrections. It is quite possible for an incompetent tech to make any image worse. At least if you know they did not try to tweak things you can go on to the next lab.
> 
> I have good success with London Drugs. However as I have limited myself to 8x10 and smaller, I am not sure if their larger prints are photo process or ink jet.


Next time I go I will see what they say I say don't do any corrections.



fellfromtree said:


> I think you'll find all the quick print places will crop your image automatically. Went through this at JC, and they couldn't understand my problem because they don't even notice, it just is because that is how the machines are set up to do it, and they can't change it (although you can request no colour correction). You'll probably have to go to a custom lab.


Well to be honest and thinking about it now I am going to have to do more testing. If the image is a horizontal and I export it as 8x10 shouldn't it be cropped? I am going to do some testing with Aperture and see what I find. 



slipstream said:


> I used Aperture to order some 8x10 and 5x7 prints from Apple. Extremely easy from within Aperture. Came in the mail a few days later. Also used same service to make a photo book as a gift for Christmas. Very pleased with the result.
> iPhoto, Aperture: Ordering prints of different images and sizes on a single order
> Apple - Aperture - Print Products
> 
> ...


I will be making a photo book in the future I am glad it worked out.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

You don't have to worry about DPI or anything like that with Aperture. Your photos are 72dpi right now if you've taken them with a digital camera. So exporting as 300dpi is just interpolating to 300dpi, which does nothing.

All you need to do is choose the crop tool in Aperture, choose 4x5 (which is 8x10), crop your image, and then export at full-size, full quality JPEG.

Finding a printer might be tough, as the output is highly dependent on the operator. I found out that the local photo place where I used to get my prints used the exact same machinery as Wal-Mart, it's just that the folks at Wal-Mart weren't always the best operators. However, at half the price, I took the gamble a few times and the prints were excellent.

Your best bet if you do want the highest quality print would be to go to an old school photo shop. There are only two left around me, but that's where I go when I want guaranteed quality. Otherwise, I roll the dice and try Wal-Mart, Costco, Superstore, or online places.

Aperture Tip #1: I usually create a Duplicate of the image before cropping. This way, I have easy access to my original 2x3 aspect photo without having to revert or go to the master. I will often have 4x5 and 5x7 versions of most photos.

Aperture Tip #2: The crop tool is sometimes annoyingly hidden. Once you have an image selected and opened, show the Adjustments panel. And then under the Adjustments drop down (beside Presets), choose Crop. Then click the little Crop icon and then choose the Aspect Ratio from HUD that pops up.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> You don't have to worry about DPI or anything like that with Aperture. Your photos are 72dpi right now if you've taken them with a digital camera. So exporting as 300dpi is just interpolating to 300dpi, which does nothing.
> 
> All you need to do is choose the crop tool in Aperture, choose 4x5 (which is 8x10), crop your image, and then export at full-size, full quality JPEG.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. One question though, when I create an export preset with the size in inches to 8x10, what does Aperture do? Because to me it looks like my picture uncroppped. Second when setting max quality in JPEG, I would think 10 is max, why the 12 in aperture?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

okcomputer said:


> *You don't have to worry about DPI or anything like that with Aperture. Your photos are 72dpi right now if you've taken them with a digital camera. So exporting as 300dpi is just interpolating to 300dpi, which does nothing.
> *
> All you need to do is choose the crop tool in Aperture, choose 4x5 (which is 8x10), crop your image, and then export at full-size, full quality JPEG.
> 
> ...


Don't know about Aperture... but actually if you "resize" a photo for printing from that of viewing on a monitor (200-300dpi from 72dpi) so long as you are not resampling the image there is no interpolation what so ever. 

If you have someone printing them for you who knows what they are doing there is no need to re-size however if printing yourself at a Kodak Kiosk for example it is best to re-size the images in advance so yo don't end up actually printing at 72dpi.

Just don't want to leave anyone with the impression that 72dpi is print resolution and will yield print results. 200-300dpi is pretty much the standard for print resolution.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Thanks for the tips. One question though, when I create an export preset with the size in inches to 8x10, what does Aperture do? Because to me it looks like my picture uncroppped. Second when setting max quality in JPEG, I would think 10 is max, why the 12 in aperture?


When you say you have made an 8x10 preset, do you mean you made one that makes it "fit within" 8x10? That is basically all Aperture allows you to do. So what you are doing is telling it to export a file that is at most 8 or 10" in one direction. In this case, you will get a file that is 10" wide and 6.67" tall. So it is uncropped and will print with black bars... or the operator will zoom in and crop the image for you.

So, it's best to use the crop tool so that YOU control you crop. Then export using that 8x10 preset at max quality (dunno why it's 12, but it is haha) and you're good to go.




screature said:


> Don't know about Aperture... but actually if you "resize" a photo for printing from that of viewing on a monitor (200-300dpi from 72dpi) so long as you are not resampling the image there is no interpolation what so ever.
> 
> If you have someone printing them for you who knows what they are doing there is no need to re-size however if printing yourself at a Kodak Kiosk for example it is best to re-size the images in advance so yo don't end up actually printing at 72dpi.


Right. Since there is no interpolation then there is really no need to do it since the printer or the operator will "convert" your file to the correct dpi for the printer. I guess to be safe you could export to 300dpi files, but I usually don't and my prints are almost always great. If they're not great, it's never down to a dpi issue, it's a colour/contrast/etc. issue.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> When you say you have made an 8x10 preset, do you mean you made one that makes it "fit within" 8x10? That is basically all Aperture allows you to do. So what you are doing is telling it to export a file that is at most 8 or 10" in one direction. In this case, you will get a file that is 10" wide and 6.67" tall. So it is uncropped and will print with black bars... or the operator will zoom in and crop the image for you.
> 
> So, it's best to use the crop tool so that YOU control you crop. Then export using that 8x10 preset at max quality (dunno why it's 12, but it is haha) and you're good to go.


ok, I will do that. 

Thanks for the all the help everyone.

Why does a hobby have to be so frustrating at times?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

At first I thought you were referring to the minor cropping that occurs with most prints.

However it sounds to me that you sent the original 4:3 image ratio in to be printed, which would have given you an 8x10.6667 print. This would leave you with a 7.5x10 inch print, and 1/4 inch borders along the 10 inch sides, or would have the lab cropping .67 of an inch from the long dimension. You can sometimes tell the lab which you prefer but this requires a bit of knowledge residing in the skull of the individual taking the order.

I set up prints in PhotoShop Elements. In this case I would use the crop tool, set it for 10x8 inches or 8x10 inches. I would set the resolution at 200 or 300 dpi depending mostly on how big the original file is. Since my cameras are of the P & S variety I would gain nothing going to 300 dpi. Someone using a good DSLR and 10+MP images could see a slight improvement by using 300dpi.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

On the colour correction side of things. I signed up on the Costco photo site and when I was testing a image it did ask me if I wanted any colour correction. Hmmm. But on the kiosk at the Costco I was at that question was not asked. So I will try this again with my new knowledge.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I used Costco all the time. I had them do all my proofs from full sized jpgs, usually uncorrected and uncropped. They also did some enlargements for me, but never bigger than 11x14. Also if you don't want bad crops, order the 9x12 format. There is a hit and miss aspect to it depending on the tech, but the good thing about Costco is, if you don't like the prints, you don't pay and they'll redo them until you're satisfied or say enough.

If you want full control and custom work at custom prices...right down to custom ICC profiles for colour matching to their printers you can look here.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

kps said:


> I used Costco all the time. I had them do all my proofs from full sized jpgs, usually uncorrected and uncropped. They also did some enlargements for me, but never bigger than 11x14. Also if you don't want bad crops, order the 9x12 format. There is a hit and miss aspect to it depending on the tech, but the good thing about Costco is, if you don't like the prints, you don't pay and they'll redo them until you're satisfied or say enough.
> 
> If you want full control and custom work at custom prices...right down to custom ICC profiles for colour matching to their printers you can look here.


Thanks KPS for that link. Question though if I didn't want any crops to happen wouldn't it be 8x12 instead of 9x12? just thinking 2x3, 4x6, 8x12....


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Thanks KPS for that link. Question though if I didn't want any crops to happen wouldn't it be 8x12 instead of 9x12? just thinking 2x3, 4x6, 8x12....


9x12 apparently fits the aspect ratio of most digital sensors. You should receive the full frame when printed.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't let Costco colour correct. Get to know your monitor, or calibrate it (using a Spyder if you're really serious) and do the corrections yourself. You never know what they'll do to your prints.

@kps: I have never heard of this 9x12 business... the files digital sensors created are 4x6, so I'm not sure what you mean by fitting the aspect ratio of the sensor?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

okcomputer said:


> Don't let Costco colour correct. Get to know your monitor, or calibrate it (using a Spyder if you're really serious) and do the corrections yourself. You never know what they'll do to your prints.
> 
> @kps: I have never heard of this 9x12 business... the files digital sensors created are 4x6, so I'm not sure what you mean by fitting the aspect ratio of the sensor?


Normal aspect ratio is 4:3. If you have a 3:2 aspect ratio you either have a very old Kodak camera or have selected a special aspect ratio on the camera. The latter makes limited sense as it is so easy to crop to the desired ratio on the computer.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> @kps: I have never heard of this 9x12 business... the files digital sensors created are 4x6, so I'm not sure what you mean by fitting the aspect ratio of the sensor?


Sorry if I wasn't clear, it's specific to Costco and printing 8x10s. I had some issues with bad cropping and over cropping when I ordered 8x10s where I wanted the full frame or other custom crop. The equipment they use I think auto crops and will not allow for extra dead space even if you want it. Sure, at 4x6 it's spot on, 8x12 would be spot on...but they don't offer 8x12, 9x12 is what's available.

So what I was getting across to JokerEh was to try 9x12 to avoid the haphazard cropping at Costco.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> Normal aspect ratio is 4:3. If you have a 3:2 aspect ratio you either have a very old Kodak camera or have selected a special aspect ratio on the camera. The latter makes limited sense as it is so easy to crop to the desired ratio on the computer.


??

Are you talking about the aspect ratio of the physical square sensor itself? Or the images the camera produces? Because the files from the camera are 2:3 (4x6).

@kps: Ah, okay. 9x12 is a tearsheet/book size, used in the fashion industry. I have never printed at that aspect ratio. It would be interesting. I just prefer 4x6/8x12 though for the most part - it's how my photographic mind works and how my eyes sees things. Though square format is growing on me due to Instagram haha. Might have to pick up an ol' medium format and shoot some film!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

OK I am about to send in a couple of images to get processed with this new knowledge. 

Question: I have a picture frame which is a collage and has 4 - 3x3 images. The problem is you can't select 3x3 to print. So what size do I print to fit what I want to go in the 3x3 square? I know what part of the image I like to see in the square opening just don't know what is the best approach to achieve this.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> OK I am about to send in a couple of images to get processed with this new knowledge.
> 
> Question: I have a picture frame which is a collage and has 4 - 3x3 images. The problem is you can't select 3x3 to print. So what size do I print to fit what I want to go in the 3x3 square? I know what part of the image I like to see in the square opening just don't know what is the best approach to achieve this.


Use an image editor to create a 4X3 image with whitespace surrounding the 3X3 image that you want. You could use a complimentary colour but plain white is usually easier to see and use as a cutting guide.

Have the 4X3 printed and then trim it to the image that you want in the frame.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

What I did was buy Pixelmator and just enlarged the canvas to 8x8. It may be some waste but hey it gets done. I exported those from Pixelmator and hopefully all will be good.

I had been looking at Pixelmator for a while, so why not. What is really weird is that Pixelmator is not on any Top Paid or Top Grossing app in the Mac App Store.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

I have used Costco for printing 11 X 14 images with excellent results. But, I could not upload the files via their web page, they were too large (8Mb) and some of them were quite dark, intentionally. I had to go to the warehouse with the files on a USB, and upload to their machines, with their assistance to bypass their automated "quality control" filters.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well got them back and much better.

Thanks all for the help.


----------

